# Build or Buy a Single Speed



## iendicott (20 Jul 2010)

Now got my road bike all sorted was looking at investing in a Single Speed for work \ fitness and smoothness of cadence.

Now I really like the style of the Specialized Sirrus Sport or the Raliegh AIRLite SF3.0, is there a Single Speed that is the same style as one of these or do I have to build one from scratch which is not a bad thing ?

I liked the look of the Orbea Diem Black until I found out the price was circa £1700 and I don't think it's even a SS.

Thanks Ivan


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Jul 2010)

Specialized make a fixed/SS called the langster, Its stealth (matt) black and has a compact frame and is made from aluminium, lots of people ride and enjoy them.

Personally I'd go for a Dolan, I think they do a SS with mounts etc for a rack in a similar price range!


----------



## iendicott (20 Jul 2010)

Hi Rob3rt,

Looked at the Langster, it's OK there would be alot of thing to change on it, also looked at the Giant Bowery again alot of things I would change on it.
I have seen a Dolan single speed and they are lovely so good call.

How hard is it to convert say the Specialized to a Single speed ? I Suspect it would be cheaper to build it from frame up.

Thanks Ivan


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Jul 2010)

iendicott said:


> Hi Rob3rt,
> 
> Looked at the Langster, it's OK there would be alot of thing to change on it, also looked at the Giant Bowery again alot of things I would change on it.
> I have seen a Dolan single speed and they are lovely so good call.
> ...



TBH, I dont see any point in buying a modern road bike and converting it to single speed, the seat stays and dropouts will be real wide, it would look really ugly and the dropouts wont allow the chain to be tensioned so you will need to buy a chain tensioner.

Personally I will never buy another off the peg fixed wheel bike again. I will always build my own from now on. Same most likely goes for any bike to be honest. Not always the most cost effective way to get a nice bike, but its the only way you will get a bike that suits every one of your requirements and demands. Unless of course you get super lucky and find an off the peg bike that suits you perfectly, I've never seen one that would suit me though.


I ride a Fuji track, its steel and it has track geometry, so its not really the sort of thing you seem to be looking for, but I really like it (but I changed a lot on it).


----------



## iendicott (20 Jul 2010)

Cheers Rob3rt for the advice.

Just seen the old 2009 Giant Bowery Mashup as well and at around £325 it's a bargain. Alot can be done on this bike !


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2010)

I like the look of these
http://www.genesisbi.../cross/day-one/

I have a Pearson Touche http://www.pearsoncy....html?action=97 but if I was looking for a single speed to convert to fixed these would be on the top of the list.


----------



## Coco (20 Jul 2010)

I've got this one: Ridgeback Solo.  Takes guards and a rack too.


----------



## colinr (20 Jul 2010)

> Not always the most cost effective way to get a nice bike, but its the only way you will get a bike that suits every one of your requirements and demands.


 
Unless Specialized decide to release exactly what you want in their 2011-12 range 

(except the gearing, bit spinny)


----------



## clarion (20 Jul 2010)

Coco said:


> I've got this one: Ridgeback Solo. Takes guards and a rack too.



I've got one of those too. Cost me £340. Available still for £399 from Evans.

Good bike. Comes with guards, and, yes, takes a rack. No good if you want something flashy, but a damn good bike otherwise.


----------



## iendicott (21 Jul 2010)

Coco said:


> I've got this one: Ridgeback Solo. Takes guards and a rack too.




I Like that alot. What is the weight of the bike if you don't mind me asking ?

Thanks Ivan


----------



## Coco (21 Jul 2010)

iendicott said:


> I Like that alot. What is the weight of the bike if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> Thanks Ivan



I'm sure I've got it somewhere at home. If not I'll weigh it tomorrow (raining a lot here just now)


----------



## Coco (21 Jul 2010)

iendicott said:


> I Like that alot. What is the weight of the bike if you don't mind me asking ?
> 
> Thanks Ivan






10.1kg according to this: http://road.cc/content/review/2590-ridgeback-solo-world


----------



## frank9755 (22 Jul 2010)

Coco said:


> 10.1kg according to this: http://road.cc/conte...back-solo-world



Very tempted. 
I think I might nip into Evans and get one...

I do *need* a fixed bike.

Yes


----------



## iendicott (22 Jul 2010)

That's a very ice bike indeed. Mmmmmm SIngle Speed.


----------



## Coco (22 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> Very tempted.
> I think I might nip into Evans and get one...
> 
> I do *need* a fixed bike.
> ...



What haven't you got one already? Wierdo.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jul 2010)

colinr said:


> Unless Specialized decide to release exactly what you want in their 2011-12 range
> 
> (except the gearing, bit spinny)



hah, your buying one of the new langsters when they come out then? Have to admit they do look really nice. Wonder how much they hike the price vs last years model!


----------



## colinr (23 Jul 2010)

Initial prices have appeared at £550 but don't know if that's accurate (seems about right though). It's currently wait for that, or admit I'm a roadie at heart and get a Boardman. But that would mean Halfords and I'm yet to have a good experience in either of the Norwich stores.


----------

